# 777 model made from file folders



## CHamilton (Jan 23, 2014)

Model 777 Project - Work in Progress

Luca Iaconi-Stewart

1:60 model of an Air India Boeing 777-300ER made entirely from manila file folders

https://secure.flickr.com/photos/lucaiaconistewart/sets/72157632208677161


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 23, 2014)

Someone has way too much time on their hands!!!


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 23, 2014)

There are very few occasions where "OMG" truly fits, but this is one of those. I thought it was enough to simply model the exterior of the plane, but fitting-out the interior, including all the seats and the overhead? Yikes!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 23, 2014)

MrFSS said:


> Someone has way too much time on their hands!!!


I could only *dream* of creating something this cool while "wasting" my time away.

Just imagine what the non-fans think of all your photographs of long forgotten trains.

We love such images here, including yours truly, but to most folks it's a waste of time.

Artistic appreciation, like much of our life, is truly in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow. I fly a 777 at least once a month and will be on one this Sunday. Looks very familiar.


----------



## guest (Jan 23, 2014)

Astonishing.


----------



## Blackwolf (Jan 23, 2014)

Ho Lee Fuk!!!

_(Whoops! Wrong airline! :giggle: )_

No, really though. This is *AMAZING!*


----------



## trainman74 (Jan 23, 2014)

But does Air India fly the 777 to Manila?


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 23, 2014)

That is incredible, especially the moving parts. Unbelievable.


----------



## saxman (Jan 27, 2014)

He apparently dropped out of architecture school to work on the project. He even makes the parts move and work! But I'm not impressed until he can make the video screens in each seat work!


----------



## chakk (Jan 27, 2014)

Probably will be sold as a DIY kit at Ikea or through Amazon next year.


----------

